# So you think your tough ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I am a HUGE shark lover and yes i watched shark week 
When i saw this video it had me hysterical. From watching sharks eating everything , it was refreshing to see a different "who's eating who" 
so to speak , lol. Too funny 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/trending-grouper-eats-shark-one-194013852.html

The shark is 4 feet long.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I am a. Scuba diver, and groupers are hardcore, they can get huge, I saw a 5 ft one and it seemed like a horse!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome ! Im not certified yet , but been on plenty of dives , some i shouldn't have been allowed , lol.. I went on a shark feeding dive ( we knew the people ) and that was something i don't regret but would definitely re-think if i were to do that again , lolol. But that was back when i was in my twenties and , well , stupid , lol. Nothing like getting wacked in the head by a reef shark and loosing my mask , lol.
I was so freaked i didn't want to unclasp my hands from behind my back to get it , lol. I dive master came up to me and got it for me and more or less put it back on my head , lololol. He assured me it was ok to put it back on  Ughhhh , the things we do when we were younger  I wanted to get certified , but the water clarity back then in the Rockaways wasn't what you would call crystal , lol. And it whenever i was away , it took too long to go through it , so it never happened.
I wish i had though  Now of course the water clarity is awesome there , lol. Not sure if i have the guts to do it now though. Had a bad time on a plane coming home , did too much diving and I'm afraid to dive now. That was pain like no other ! Oye !
Where have you dived Chad ? I dove in Cozumel , Cancun , Florida , St. Croix , Alcapulco , can't think of anymore , there is probably a couple more . Loved Cozumel ! Nice Barracuda there


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I was certified when I was 14, as soon as I could! My cousin had a job scraping barnacles of of ships in Pensacola FL and was making good money, well by the time I was old enough, they weren't doing it with divers!!!

I went to Cozumel too! The beach and diving were great! The town was my living hell! Some guy sold me pot though! I guess I looked like I needed some!

My favorite spot was Lauderdale by the sea just a mile or so from Fort Lauderdale in FL as far as ocean diving there. But I dove a lot in lakes and canals....even maintained the mooring for a floating platform at the last camp I was at. The water there was bad you could only see your hand when it touched the glass of your mask! And that was the highest gator populated lake in central FL, outnumbered by the Everglades though. That's fun, every time you grab something it please don't be a tale! There were trash cans with rebar sticking all out full of concrete that were old ******* mooring blocks!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Be back in a bit!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cozumel was awesome ! Did you go to the dive/snorkel spot , it was off a beach , it was protected area , no fishing. The statue of Jesus was there with outstretched arms looking up …..what a fabulous spot !
We saw the biggest Barracuda I ever saw there ! We named him Barry  He was over five feet long ! Just gorgeous ! The only thing that freaked me out was the Bull sharks in Cancun , that was pretty scary but boy are they huge ! Cant get over the size of their heads !
Saw a nice Hammerhead in the Bahamas too. Such a beautiful world it is  I loved St. Croix , that was my first ever dive experience .
That was in the early 90s i think. Loved all of it 
Be back later , gotta go feed and hug everyone


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

No, I went to the cave diving area at Cozumel, I have seen the Jesus in all the magazines though, I know exactly what you are talking about. The cave is where I saw the grouper just inside the mouth of one. Also an angelfish type that I don't know exactly what it was what was the size of a decent fireplace front.

My favorite was to lake dive and grab mussels from the bottom, if you get 50 or so then sit still you can crack them by squeezing them together and feed bass and sunfish and the like by hand. If you do that at the same place everyday all you have to do is crack the shells and they come running (swimming fast) for the food!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That sounds like a lot of fun  I was in Thousand Islands and fed a fish i can't think of the name , but it was big and it ate fish right out of my hand from the dock…..this fish had big scales , i swear i have CRS !
I would love to do that with the Bass and mussels  That is really cool !
Another reason I didn't want to get certified was , now I'm serious , i was afraid of dead bodies , lol ! Hey , it was the Rockaways , and my ex father in law , had hooked up to a body when fishing the Tin Can Grounds. So , ever since then , i was sorta spooked.
The dive outfits at the time , their place of certification was off the Rockaways , so there was no getting around it. And my ex hubby didn't want to travel anywhere else like the Long Island to do it , we lived in Queens at the time . I really should try to do it again though.
But with all the Great White sightings , maybe not , lol. I would give anything to go in a cage and see them , but rather not take my chances without the cage , thank you , lolol. Not that brave , lolol.
I swam a lot in shark alley in Jersey , dumb me :eyeroll: , lol. We used to take the boat there and tie up with a bunch of friends for the weekend and a lot of it was hanging out in the water. One thing i wouldn't do was take my fins and snorkel. I didn't want to see what was under there cause i enjoyed the place so much i was afraid i wouldn't want to go back in the water after seeing what was under there , lol. Never had a bad experience there , knock on wood :hammer: Even saw John Bon Jovi pulling his son on one of those big inflatable tires from his boat  He said hi to us and talked for a bit. I couldnt say a stinking word cause I was dumbfounded and star struck and in love , lol.
My ex hubby was like , don't mind her , she normally drools like , :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love sharks. I think they should be protected. I've never dived (dove??) before. Would love to try one day...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They should be protected ! Shark finning is atrocious , disgusting and should be illegal all over ! JMO .
You really should try diving before you move , NI , you will love it !
Just make sure you go to someone well known for their safety and have a good reputation. Its a totally different world down there and simply stunning  I was amazed and in awe of the beauty . The colors are just extraordinary ! 


Now I'm really going to bed , lol. 

Night


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Or the funniest past tense doven !!!

Sharks should be protected, along with most large ocean animals, the big guys are what keep the system healthy!

There is nothing like your first breath under water, you body fights it because it's trying to survive and you gotta override instinct.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your so right ! My first time in the pool , i was hyperventilating , lol.
The funniest part was not being able to see anything cause of all my breathing bubbles ! My ex hubby was hysterical laughing at me , the bum , lol. My first real dive was off the beach , so it was easy to get used to breathing so i didn't use up all my tank in like five minutes , lol.
Once we saw the reef , it was extraordinary to say the least !
I remember telling our dive master if he saw a shark , don't let me see it ,lol. But , it happened to be in front of us and i saw it but wasn't freaked like i thought i would be. It was curious , hung around for a bit , then split. I was like , ok , that was cool and i loved them ever since.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chad , since your a diver , you would appreciate this , lol.
When i first had a tank strapped to me , i fell over , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
It was heavier then i was , being a walking noodle at the time , lol.
The dive guys in St Croix were trying to be sensitive to my problem but it was hard not to laugh , lol. I so wanted to dive , but i couldnt make it down the beach without someone holding the tank and walking with me , lolol. I finally got to the waters edge and basically fell in :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, that is funny! I can just picture it!

On our certification dive it was lake Isis in FL we went to 60 ft by compass readings and the teacher had a whole classroom set up underwater with desks a whiteboard for him to write on and all! There is so e humor in watching 12 divers try to sit in a school desk with tanks in the way too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is so funny ! Someone should have taken a picture ! 
That is pretty cool though . we really should have gone to get certified , but , ah , can't turn time back , lol. I remember the dive instructor talking to us before we got geared up. He said , if we see a shark , the sign for it is , and the thing you do to stay safe is , when you see it , take your knife , slash your dive buddy , and swim like the dickens , lol.
My ex hubby was like , all i have to do is add another weight belt to Laura and she won't be able to move :roll: lolol.

Cave diving must be spooky and beautiful and dangerous all at the same time.
I love the underwater caverns , so pretty !


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Caves are all of those things, most of the caves I have been in are long tunnels with two ends, so less spooky but I was in two that at a point I just said that's as far as I go! Caves are very dangerous! People die by making simple mistakes....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The deepest i dove was 42ft. it was so great , we were at a wreck and saw some cool fish. My favorite fish of all time besides sharks are the Trigger fish  They always look like they are swimming around 
smiling  I would buy my brother a new Trigger every year for his wedding anniversary  Oh well , I'm overdue to feed , they are all calling me , lol. Thanks for the conversation Chad , i enjoyed it so much ! Feel like talking more diving experiences , please come back


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You can swim right into the aquifer system in FL, one min. it's a spring the next you are in an underground river.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> Caves are all of those things, most of the caves I have been in are long tunnels with two ends, so less spooky but I was in two that at a point I just said that's as far as I go! Caves are very dangerous! People die by making simple mistakes....


We posted at the same time  Yep , your so right ! I would be too afraid , i know i wouldn't be able to do it. I take deep breathes when i see someone going under water on TV , lolol. Sooo many people died in underwater caves.
Many are unexperienced . I can understand the dive shops now not letting anyone not certified go on certain dives , its a huge liability. But , back when i went , things were a bit more lax. We took out lives in our hands , we knew that , going on a shark dive , being so inexperienced and not certified.
We had the dive on video , unfortunately he has it  I would love to show 
it , but it would be inappropriate for TGS , i had a wedgy from going in backwards off the boat and not being able to fix it cause of my tank in the way.
Wonderful i said to myself :angry::ROFL::doh: My ex wouldn't fix it for me either , lolol. Fun times , lolol. There was a Bull shark that showed up which scared the life out of me , since it was a feeding dive. Its amazing how used the sharks were to the dive boat coming at a certain time. They just "appear" out of nowhere , like they usually do. Well, its the ocean and its their home , we are trespassing. Thats what i like about diving though , you never know who will show up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> You can swim right into the aquifer system in FL, one min. it's a spring the next you are in an underground river.....


My ex was very interested in cave diving and the caverns in I think Mexico ?
But i wasn't letting him do that regardless 
Gotta go feed before they come and get me , lol.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Are they plotting to tie you up and steal the grain!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Most likely they would if i gave them half a chance , lolol.
They get mighty mad when I'm late


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ilike puddles....Only mosquito larve to worry about lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: Oh Cathy , where is your sense of adventure ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have 8 kids!!! blahahahaha....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I have 8 kids!!! blahahahaha....


Yeah , that's a adventure in itself :hi5:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

8 kids jeez you should be Saint Cathy of Gustine!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol.....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Patron saint of, how does she get all that done!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My kids would beg to differ on the "saint" part lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, till they have kids! Then you will be canonized!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yeppers!!!

Your kids will never will know how right you were until their kids tell them how wrong they are" 

Got to paint me this sign!!! lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh, I'm long gone from the island. I go back for a week at the end of Nov, but won't have plans for diving. I think I'd want to be certified somewhere safe first (i.e. Not in a 3rd world country), and then go diving for real. There's a spot in the Grenadines I'd love to go. It's a protected marine park.

Cathy, I still can't fathom 8 kids. I can't even fathom 1 kid right now! I see friends with 1 kid and they're absolutely exhausted!! Then I think of you and times the exhaustion by 8! How you get things done on a day is a miracle!


----------

